# How can I personalize my fursona more?



## Belatucadros (Apr 13, 2017)

I obviously love my fursona, and I'm constantly updating him, but he still feels like just a character to me. I suppose a name would help, but any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2017)

He's not a TRUE Fursona unless he have like, a minimum of 10 dicks. In his ass. :3

Well, you could make an anthro version of him?


----------



## Belatucadros (Apr 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> He's not a TRUE Fursona unless he have like, a minimum of 10 dicks. In his ass. :3
> 
> Well, you could make an anthro version of him?


Yes an anthro version would help, but since I can't draw for crap and can't buy art at the moment, I've been relying on free sketches.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> I obviously love my fursona, and I'm constantly updating him, but he still feels like just a character to me. I suppose a name would help, but any other ideas? Thanks!


Yeah... It's sorta hard to gain an intimate attachment to something if it doesn't have a name...


Yakamaru said:


> He's not a TRUE Fursona unless he have like, a minimum of 10 dicks. In his ass. :3
> 
> Well, you could make an anthro version of him?


LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kourii (Apr 16, 2017)

Clothing or accessories can add a lot of personality. If there's something meaningful to you that you could represent in the form of, say, a necklace or bracelet-- that might be a nice touch.


----------



## aepaex (Apr 17, 2017)

Some markings could make him more unique (if that's what you're after.) I'm assuming your sona is a gryphon, so looking at different feline or bird species is a good place to start if you need inspiration.


----------

